
Show HN: Deep Work – A different productivity tool - nfplay
https://deepwork.online/
======
baxtr
Hey, while I have a feeling that this might be a good product, the landing
page didn’t convince me. It’s “just” a list of features... where’s your claim?
How about a video showing the real difference it can make

------
ai_ia
When are the web and android versions coming out?

Can you show the video of what it does?

